# Software to read word,pdf, webpage files as audio



## Virus Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi friends I want a software which can read out the word/pdf files which I open in audio format and also is there any add on to do the same in browser to read the contents of webpage


----------



## imsudheer98 (Sep 6, 2010)

Automator Actions: Convert PDF to mp3 audio 1.1

try this virus u can convert it pdf into mp3 n u get watever u wanted


----------



## Neuron (Sep 6, 2010)

Use Microsoft Narrator.[Start>Programs>Accessories>Narrator]


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 21, 2010)

Microsoft Sam, he can read it for u in XP or in Win7 there a girl that speaks for u. Don't know her name.


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 21, 2010)

hmmm XP had an inbuild narator...never knew this


----------



## sny (Sep 22, 2010)

I think Adobe Reader has it in the first place. :S


----------

